# 90658 Blue advantage



## lasonya (Dec 16, 2011)

Can someone please clarify what the approriate diagnosis code is to bill with 90658 when billing to blue advantage. We are getting a rejection from BCBS and according to the rep as of 12/31/2010 you can no longer bill 90658 with V04.81. Is anyone else aware of this? Thanks


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

lasonya said:


> Can someone please clarify what the approriate diagnosis code is to bill with 90658 when billing to blue advantage. We are getting a rejection from BCBS and according to the rep as of 12/31/2010 you can no longer bill 90658 with V04.81. Is anyone else aware of this? Thanks



They need to check again!  Just checked Encoder Pro and the only dx codes listed as appropriate with this code are V04.81 and V04.89!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 16, 2011)

lasonya said:


> Can someone please clarify what the approriate diagnosis code is to bill with 90658 when billing to blue advantage. We are getting a rejection from BCBS and according to the rep as of 12/31/2010 you can no longer bill 90658 with V04.81. Is anyone else aware of this? Thanks



You bill the one documented by the provider for that patient for that encounter.  Always!


----------

